# o2 sensor.



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

Where can i buy a by pass connector for o2 sensor for 2004 gto. 

and no i DO NOT want to turn it off with a tune, need a by pass adapter. 

Thank You


----------



## rj91049 (Oct 9, 2009)

i think its called simulator?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you talking about front or rear O2's? I haven't seen any bypass or anything like that. My rears are turned off because I'm catless and all, yet if you hook my car up to a sniffer, I still passed. It's all about the tune!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

look on eBay. they have them all the time. i'd do it with a tune tho as with the money you're paying to "bypass" could get a lot of the way towards a tune. the only reason i can think of that you need them is you gutted your cats in the attempt to get more horsepower. gutting by the way not only throws away a lot of money you could have gotten for the cats but also robs you of HP over what a smooth pipe would give you. just a tune and leaving the cats would have netted a lot more HP


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't o2 sensors make the ECU more pragmatic by giving it live a/f data?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Are you talking about front or rear O2's? I haven't seen any bypass or anything like that. My rears are turned off because I'm catless and all, yet if you hook my car up to a sniffer, I still passed. It's all about the tune!





Poncho Dan said:


> Don't o2 sensors make the ECU more pragmatic by giving it live a/f data?


You only bypass the rears they are the ones that send data to the ECM for Cat efficiency. If you don't have cats you'll throw a CEL for cat converter efficiency. The front o2 sensors give the ECM A/F info.


----------

